# Zoomies



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, there is a always a possibility that she could land the wrong way or slip and injure herself but that's sort of the risk with high energy sporting dogs. The best you can do is try to minimize risk. Try to anticipate the pattern that you know sets her off and block off access to the room with the bed or couch or bare hardwood floors or stairs at those times of the day. Does it happen in the evening or after dinner? Try to be aware. 

Zoomies are very normal in healthy young dogs. My adult dogs still do it. However it tends to be an indication that they have excess energy to burn off. Usually I will realize that I haven't gotten them enough exercise in the past day or so. Your puppy is hitting the age where her need for aerobic exercise is increasing, she needs more to tire her out than when she was a baby. Have you adjusted your routine/schedule to make sure she is getting exercise every day that tires her out and leaves her panting? It will help her a lot. The biggest thing you can do to minimize risk of serious joint injuries is to keep her fit and lean, plenty of exercise and a healthy weight. This should be your biggest concern. Ask your vet for help on keeping her lean.


----------



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you for the advice! Her zoomies are always in the evenings. Our biggest issue right now is that we're in an apartment, and we haven't really been able to take her out much for outdoor exercise because she hasn't had her last round of shots yet. She will receive her last round next week (thank goodness!!). She gets a lot of excercise at her puppy classes, and I'm hoping that once her shots are done, she'll settle down a little bit with some good, daily outdoor exercise. We definitely know how important it is that she stays lean as well.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bailey, at the age of 2 years, will still have zoomies in our yard. The in house zoomies ended quite some time ago...probably at the age of 4 or 5 months. I watch him as he runs his "race track" in our back yard and he always has an expression of utter joy on his face as he zooms around the yard. He finishes and returns to me with his tongue lolling out of his mouth and his eyes shining with joy. I don't think I could or would ever be able to prevent his zoomies outside. When he was young I used to worry about injury but after a while I realized he was running on a perfectly flat surface (our yard is flat) with little in his way to injure himself on so I allowed him to run and have fun. I may be a bad dog mom for this but I just couldn't take away the joy it gave him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Keep a close eye on her, there is always the possibility of her getting hurt if she runs into something or lands the wrong way. 

My 8 yr. basically only gets the zoomies outside, but occasionally still has them in the house but those aren't full blown ones anymore.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe is two and still gets the zoomies. Sometimes even right after her evening two mile walk. She will do tight circles in the living room. The other day the neighbor girl was petting her from the other side of the fence. That got her excited and proceeded to do laps around the yard after she was done. Yep there is always chance they could hurt themselves but it is part of being a dog. They have such joy when they are doing them.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunner is still a zoomer! He will be three in July and he will do them even after being exhausted by playtime/chase with Fitz. It just seems like "something he has to do" lol like his habit of "bed swimming". Belle still did them outside up until the day she passed away (and she was 10)... I always looked at it as a expression of joy and fortunately being on golden number 5 none of mine have ever hurt themselves while "zooming". 

Our trainer refers to them as "Frenetic Random Activity Periods" or FRAP so that's what we ended up calling it - plus we think the word sounds as funny as the action.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny is 15mo now and is a horrible zoomed still. Mostly outside but occasionally in the house. Our biggest issue is she also likes to leap over things she shouldn't (ever seen a dog clear a picnic table?). Scares me to death she will miss a landing one of these days. I started giving her daily joint supplements just in case. I try and discourage it but it's tough when she is in the "zone"


----------

